# Sexy Time



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

VERY NIIICE!! HIGH FIVE! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Sweet deck dude


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Very nice! I like the Venture rocker design!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

what are you doing with the mojo?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

The mojo is now up for adoption.


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

this probably sounds pretty stupid so forgive me, ive never really gotten a close up look at a split board. when using a spit you probably need to carry 2 sets of boots right? like 1 for snowboarding and 1 for skiing? :dunno:


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

nope. The snowboard bindings just move around. 
YouTube - Splitboard 101


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

oh wow thats really cool. thanks for the response :thumbsup:


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Absolutely amazing riding board. It is the most unsinkable snowboard Ive ridden. Very very good time. Floats like a 170 and turns like a 155.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Awesome board Mystic. Next years Ventures look really good. I am thinking about maybe giving one a try.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I couldn't be happier with this one. The only thing I think they could do different is maybe put the bindings a little further forward. I have my bindings all the way forward now and the thing still floats like a dream.

did they do anything new for next year? I havent seen anything on the new ones.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Nothing huge. Looks like maybe a twin tip rocker design. A new pow gun with a pointed rocker nose and pintail, then a jack of all trades rockered freeride model.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Im very impressed with their construction. I gave that board a thrashing this weekend because things just arent filled in as well as they should be because of the lack of snow this year. We had a good 18-24" of fluff but still lots of brush and logs peeking up. The base and edges are almost mint still but I did put a few good scratches in the topsheet from doing a superman into a pile of brush. The thing seems pretty bulletproof though because I had quite a few times where I wanted to stop and check to see what damage I had done just to see a tiny little scratch. 
I think the big question is will my next years resort board be a Euphoria or a Storm.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Venture is a lot like Neversummer in that they make a board that can take a beating. I wasn't so impressed with what I demo'd from them 3 years ago, but next years batch is looking really good. They seem to have gotten away from that "dead" wood construction they were doing a few years ago.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

This pretty much sums up my weekend with the new board.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

I would be insanely stoked to be able to try splitboarding!  Today I went up to the mountain and it was nice and sunny, but the snow was all groomed and off piste terrain was choppy. Makes me long for the fluffy stuff.


----------

